# Randon Pictures Of Boredness.



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Classic Old Frills & Racing Homers


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

*Enjoy & Comment*


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love looking at beautiful, happy pigeons! thanks


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks cool!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BEEE - yu -ti - ful pigeons!!

Many thanks for posting such lovely "eye candy!"

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

awesome pics


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lovely!!! everything looks so good the loft and the birds!.. very nice.. oh and I love those box perches...


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Really Nice Birds thanks for sharing.
ps i really like ur Old german owls


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Classic Old Frils you mean


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!  Can you get some pictures of those funky wings and tails you told me about?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Your birds are truly lovely and look very happy! Makes me wish we had several (although we have our hands full with one). Your photos are awesome!--Cindy


----------

